# LED floodlights



## 987456321 (Feb 28, 2012)

disco in the fish tank, I'm in! lol


----------



## Apl (Jul 24, 2012)

Tagging this to follow


----------



## polukoff (Oct 12, 2011)

they are $30 max for a 10W LED I found some as cheap as $15 with free shipping. They also come in 20W and 50W, which is rediculously huge and go 3500-4500LM, pretty HUGE though. These are sold in every color spectrum, why they are a big deal for saltwater tanks right now.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

I used one before on a 20 long shrimp only tank. If you hang it, it might work if not, the focus is too narrow.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

I was trying to find a pic of it or the thread where it was discussed before. It might have been archived already. I went back through my posts and it only goes back up to 2011.


----------



## polukoff (Oct 12, 2011)

Would 1800LM be too much for a high light 20 long?


----------



## Apl (Jul 24, 2012)

I have researched this a bit. My understanding was that the 10 watts are okay for normal depth tanks. Deep tanks such as mine, a 125 would need the 20 watt ones. In my case I would need ten of them for a 6 foot tank so for that cost its not that great for me. When my cash flow allows I will be going with the aqua ray 2. Minimum cost for lights alone would be 270.00 I have not seen actual pictures of these led floodlights mounted only just heard of it being done.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

polukoff said:


> Would 1800LM be too much for a high light 20 long?


Couldn't really comment on that, depending on how you mount it. If you have it set up where you can raise it depending on your need, then it might work.


----------



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

Really interested in these floodlights as they cheap here in uk, can get A 10 watt for about £10 , i have built a wooden hanger above my tank which these lights could be screwed to pretty easy and the bracket lets you adjust to the angle accordingly , would these be any good for a 16" deep tank?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Someone needs to get one of the lights, then measure the PAR vs distance and distance from the centerline under the light. Only then can anyone say what it will do on any given size tank. If anyone has this data please pass it along here.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> Someone needs to get one of the lights, then measure the PAR vs distance and distance from the centerline under the light. Only then can anyone say what it will do on any given size tank. If anyone has this data please pass it along here.


1+

Also if these are not dimmable you could have issues with your height.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

So these pump 1800 lumens for $30....WOW anyone willing to do a ROAK


----------



## polukoff (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm about to get 16 10w and grow something even if they dont work for my tanks. I am so excited they have cheap ones in the US they are RGBW color and have a remote control for $21 shipped. I really wanna have some NON planted tanks with nice ambiance lighting.




AirstoND said:


> So these pump 1800 lumens for $30....WOW anyone willing to do a ROAK


900 LM for a 10 w the 100w are 8000LM I believe there are so many different kinds. Careful make sure they have the LM value listed when you buy off ebay alot of defects on there.


----------



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

I have just ordered a 10 w one 900 lm 6000-6500 k should be with me 2 morrow , I will connect it up and post pics , I can't measure par though :/ .


----------



## WayneT (May 1, 2011)

Where are these being sold? I can't find anything under $100.00.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

samjpikey said:


> I have just ordered a 10 w one 900 lm 6000-6500 k should be with me 2 morrow , I will connect it up and post pics , I can't measure par though :/ .


 
I will a-wait:fish:


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

WayneT said:


> Where are these being sold? I can't find anything under $100.00.


This one?


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesaler...1344557067&sr=1-1&keywords=10w+led+floodlight

Forgot the link, duh.


----------



## WayneT (May 1, 2011)

Thanks, I looked there but didn't see that one.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Wow... that's an excellent value. I will use those when I get a bigger driveway.


----------



## Apl (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I found another forum where people are using this with great success. Apparently for tanks up to 18" deep you will need one 10 watt light every foot. In my case a 125 I will need either 3 or 4, 20 watt flood lamps. I just need to build a hood.


----------



## polukoff (Oct 12, 2011)

For tanks over 100 gallons I saw people using the 50W or even the 100W. I just ordered 2 for $45 shipped. Cant wait till they get here Tuesday, I will post pics and everything then.


----------



## mocha2184 (Dec 6, 2007)

I've got one of those lighting my 10g. It's suspended about 3.5 inches above the water surface. I wish I had a PAR meter so I could share data with you all. I am growing a whole lot of Java Fern and a bit of Staurogyne repens.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just ordered a 10w off eBay for 12 dollars shipped I'm gonna play around with it a little on my 10g low light experiment/qt tank I will post updates. 

It would be great of I could use these on my 72g bowfronts.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

seems like tuesday never came for Polukoff


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cool concept. Where's the follow up review


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sd760 said:


> Cool concept. Where's the follow up review


This is why I bought one....this could be a great affordable led option for everyone. Of course there is probably a reason everyone isn't already doing this.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

It requires DIY and many rather just buy fixtures and plug them in. 

If they burn out or fry on you, good luck actualy getting a replacement. 

For the low cost where a 36" bulb T5HO, it would be worth it if it lasts the long usage and never having to replace a lamp. Even spiral CFLs aren't that cheap.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

What kind of DIY does it require besides some sort of hanger?


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> What kind of DIY does it require besides some sort of hanger?


I believe most come with bare wires that you would need to solder to a power cord. At least the one I ordered has bare wires. I have a ton of spare PC power cords so that's not a big deal.

Not saying this is difficult to do but not sure how many have a soldering iron.

If the unit I get works and I don't fry the LED, I plan on using a Kessil A150 gooseneck clamp.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I have a soldering iron but I'm horrible at soldering(go figure a certified TIG welder that cant solder)  hopefully mine plugs into the wall. I'm putting mine in my wire shelf rack....I will probably just attach it to the top shelf with zip ties lol


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I got the light today of course it has no plug........ 

Can I just splice a plug on to it? Or do I need some sort of converter?


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well for some reason I can't upload pics right now 

It has 3 wires 
Red
Blue
Green/yellow


----------



## james1542 (Sep 8, 2011)

Have you seen this thread about these lights: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=195589&page=2

There is a link in there to a How to on wiring these up.

I have the 30W on my 20 gallon and it is sufficiently bright. Me-I always want more light, but it has all my plants growing fast, including Erio cinereum (that may be due to some DIY CO2 as well..


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow I posted on too many threads about this subject I wired it up and mounted it


----------



## Vincent Tran (Aug 7, 2012)

How do you know if they are the right Kelvin temperature or not?


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

They are sold in many different temperatures mine is 6000k


----------



## james1542 (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice Job Seth! Looks like it will make an awesome rack light. Did you end up soldering that to wire it or, use some other means? The 10W doesn't look very big you could easily cram 3 of them over a 10g. The 30W I have looks to be about 3x larger . So far the plants are loving mine.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just used but connectors for now now I plan on soldering it when I add a switch


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

No insight, just want to see where this goes. Some actually look pretty attractive. I wouldn't mind trying one of these on my nano but would love someone else to figure it out for me first . That's why I love this board lol, everyone jumps on these things and will have par data before I would get around to doing it anyway.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i can tell you with fair certainty with experience backing that i was able to grow a healthy amount of algae with a 10w Flood sitting on a versatop. I use the COOL white which is documented at 6000k. This is a low tech setup for my crayfish and the glass is often seen with cray babies feeding on the algae.


----------



## morelight (Jun 2, 2013)

these floods make the tank look fantastic. reminds me of metal halide. now i have to figure how i'm going to hang them. I was thinking of pvc and elbows coming from the back of the tank in a 90 degree angle and hang them.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

morelight said:


> these floods make the tank look fantastic. reminds me of metal halide. now i have to figure how i'm going to hang them. I was thinking of pvc and elbows coming from the back of the tank in a 90 degree angle and hang them.


I am thinking about doing the same. I think a bent piece of conduit as both the light hanger, and the tubing for the cable would make the DIY look very "finished". Still thinking about this on my nano but my ugly DIY light is so perfect in terms of light balance for my tank.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

I have used, dissected and re-built the 10w straight up cold white version and have seen many people using them after googling the subject. Two 10w units lit up my 24" tank. Medium light I guesstimate. 

They are a good idea if you can get them cheap and dont feel up to the task to building a led from the same led chips/drivers found dirt cheap. They come with water resistant (claimed waterproofish but quality varies) casing if you plan on mounting them inside a hood. The glass is very thick and will eat up a lot of the light. Removed and the housing becomes a bit pointless imho, thus my diy comment below. 
They added lots of led shimmer and grew my plants, removed them because I started to get algea problems (low tech non-co2 tank) 

If you´re handy I would recommend buying the items needed from ebay and build one that suits youre needs. Much cheaper, and you can customize with active cooling different lenses/reflectors.

Edit: Found some old comparison pics of mine, dymax vs 10w flood led:






























Some different test builds I made cpu heatsink with original reflector vs random heatsink found in electronics shop with 2x10w:




























In the end this 36w par38 bulb was the best buy. Cheaper than flood, better focus, less shimmer, more light, easier to mount, better looking and so on...


----------



## morelight (Jun 2, 2013)

I set one up today


----------

